

Mobile Version of Wikipedia Finally Launches - utsmokingaces
http://mobile.wikipedia.org/

======
utsmokingaces
They a tool kit called HAWHAW <http://www.hawhaw.de/> Anyone have any
experience with this? I am looking to create a mobile friendly web app but
more gear towards the hi-tech / next gen phone. (iphone, android, storm)

